# Interesting Balloon and Airship footage



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

I found this footage interesting and a watchful eye may pick up a thing or two such as wireless telephone in airships. But as always the foggy backdrops... It has the feel of a FE promo at times and there is overlap of footage. But regardless I think its well worth watching.

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

